# LED spotlights



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

I've made an LED spotlight using green high power LED's and a piece of PVC pipe. They are quite powerful, you can't look directly in them at full power. The brightness can be controlled using pulse width modulation, the next step is an Arduino-based controller (already working on that).


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Whoops, seems like I posted in the wrong forum...


----------



## Paintballarkansas (May 16, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd like to see more pics.....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice indeed, I'll have to look up the techie talk aspect of what you're talking about, lol


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Eyeball, I have been using an Arduino and PWM with a free software program called Vixen Lights. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

More pics and a video will follow, as soon as I have my new Arduino chip (fried mine a while ago)


----------

